# Abu Dhabi: Any Beach Towers dwellers?



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone living in Beach Towers, Reem? Love it? Hate it?

The area is a total construction site but the apartments are great inside with huge balconies... just wondering how easy it'll be to get a taxi at 6:45am...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

driftingaway said:


> just wondering how easy it'll be to get a taxi at 6:45am...


I don't live in Beach Towers so cannot provide specific feedback. But you won't be able to get taxis anywhere in Reem that early unless you order one over the phone. Should be easy enough because you will be earlier than rush hour


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

I live next door. I agree it is a bit of a construction site but the whole island is! Taxis are hard to come by at that time so booking is the way forward. Most people who live in the Shams area of the island have cars.


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks!

I have a car, and could drop my wife off at work in the morning. I just don't fancy getting up that early every day (as my job starts at 9am). I guess I should be a good husband, though...


----------

